# Ports USB sous-alimentés ?



## fester (5 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous
Je n'arrive pas à faire monter un disque externe LaCie Porsche 40 Go auto alimenté sur mon PwB 17" G4.
On m'a dit que ça viendrait du fait que mes ports USB sont faibles àcause des économies d'énergies indispensables pour l'autonomie du portable.
Cette explication me paraît invraisemblable.
Y a-t-il un moyen autre que d'acheter une alim extérieure qui me permettrait de me servir de mon disque avec le PwB ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

peut être dans les préférences systemes à la rubrique économie d'énergie (je n'ai pas PB:rose. Apple respectant les standards, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> Je n'arrive pas à faire monter un disque externe LaCie Porsche 40 Go auto alimenté sur mon PwB 17" G4.
> On m'a dit que ça viendrait du fait que mes ports USB sont faibles àcause des économies d'énergies indispensables pour l'autonomie du portable.
> Cette explication me paraît invraisemblable.
> ...


J'ai un disque USB auto-alimenté Ioméga de 100giga-7200t/m connecté à un PB12" et pas de problème  .. je suis pas convaincu que ton problème vienne de là!

tu sais pas l'essayer sur une autre machine ou l'alimenter provisoirement par une alimentation exterieure pour voir s'il est reconnu ainsi?


.


----------



## fester (5 Mars 2006)

Ce petit disque monte très bien sur un iMac G5, par exemple.
Je l'ai vérifié plusieurs fois.

J'irai voir dans les "Economies d'énergie" des Préférences système s'il y a quelque chose, mais je ne pense pas...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

en fait, il faudrait essayer en décochant toutes les options d'économie. En effet, à priori, ce n'est pas dans le train ou ... qu'on va chercher à connecter un DD externe (quoique mais rarement). Autant prendre une clé USB.

Dans tous les cas, merci de nous tenir au courant. Ce sujet intéresse tous ceux qui ont un portable (iBook quant à moi)


----------



## fester (5 Mars 2006)

OK, je vais essayer, je vous tiens sans faute au courant... sans mauvais jeu de mot !

Mais je pourrai tenter ce que tu proposes seulement en fin de semaine because je n'ai pas le DD sous la main.

J'ai déjà tenté sans succès de faire monter le DD avec le PwB branché sur le secteur. Y a pas moyen non plus !

J'ai aussi testé avec un autre LaCie auto alimenté de 80 Go et ça ne monte pas non plus.

C'est un problème du PwB.


----------



## cyberyoyo (5 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> OK, je vais essayer, je vous tiens sans faute au courant... sans mauvais jeu de mot !
> 
> Mais je pourrai tenter ce que tu proposes seulement en fin de semaine because je n'ai pas le DD sous la main.
> 
> ...



Ce problème est courant sur les PWB 15' mais c'est la première fois que je le lis pour un 17'  
Les solutions :

Alimentation secteur du DD
Branchement du DD sur un hub USB alimenté
Utilisation d'un deuxième cable USB rallonge pour récupérer l'alimentation du deuxième port USB

Comme toi, j'ai le problème dur mon PWB alors que sur mon IBOOK 12' c'est sans soucis :mouais: 

Je trouve cela inadmissible de la part d'Apple sur de la gamme professionnelle surtout que la réception Airport est déplorable également :hein: 

Si tu peux faire passer le problème sous garantie n'hésites pas, autrement essayes les solutions que je t'ai indiqué


----------



## Tox (5 Mars 2006)

Ce n'est pas à proprement parlé un problème de ton PB. De nombreux ports USB, toutes machines confondues (Mac et PC) ne permettent pas d'alimenter un HD externe. De plus, cela peut aussi varier en fonction du HD... Je ne vois que trois solutions possibles à ton problème : 1. un hub USB auto-alimenté (pas pratique, mais peut rester sur ton bureau) 2. la possible existence d'une alimentation externe sur ton boîtier Lacie (à voir sur leur site) 3. l'utilisation d'un câble USB<->alimentation, permettant de pomper l'énergie nécessaire sur le deuxième port USB de ta machine (solution que je retiendrai en premier lieu, si elle est possible).

Ce sujet m'inspire deux remarques : d'une part, je trouve proprement hallucinant qu'une marque comme Lacie ne propose pas un second câble USB<->alimentation directement avec leur HD 2,5 USB. D'autre part, sur Mac, il vaut bien mieux utiliser le port firewire qui, rappelons-le, est auto-alimenté de manière suffisante sur toute la gamme Apple et permet des taux de transferts plus rapides et stables.

Edit : pour les solutions, grillé par Cyberyoyo...


----------



## fester (5 Mars 2006)

Merci pour tes solutions.
Tu as raison, c'est inadmissible !
Pour Airport, c'est une catastrophe ! Je paie pour 10 Mo Wi-Fi chez Noos et je n'ai, au mieux, que 800 Kb/s !
Je crois que cette fichue machine va finir chez le réparateur bientôt. Elle est encore sous garantie.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (5 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour tes solutions.
> Tu as raison, c'est inadmissible !
> Pour Airport, c'est une catastrophe ! Je paie pour 10 Mo Wi-Fi chez Noos et je n'ai, au mieux, que 800 Kb/s !
> Je crois que cette fichue machine va finir chez le réparateur bientôt. Elle est encore sous garantie.



as tu essayé par le cable Ethernet pour voir le debit de Noos?


----------



## fester (5 Mars 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> 2. la possible existence d'une alimentation externe sur ton boîtier Lacie (à voir sur leur site) 3. l'utilisation d'un câble USB<->alimentation, permettant de pomper l'énergie nécessaire sur le deuxième port USB de ta machine (solution que je retiendrai en premier lieu, si elle est possible).
> 
> Ce sujet m'inspire deux remarques : d'une part, je trouve proprement hallucinant qu'une marque comme Lacie ne propose pas un second câble USB<->alimentation directement avec leur HD 2,5 USB. D'autre part, sur Mac, il vaut bien mieux utiliser le port firewire qui, rappelons-le, est auto-alimenté de manière suffisante sur toute la gamme Apple et permet des taux de transferts plus rapides et stables.



Merci à toi aussi pour les solutions !

En fait, LaCie livre bien un 2e câble USB-alim. Mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus comme ça !
LaCie vend bien des alim externes, mais c'est une trentaine d'euros de plus !


----------



## fester (5 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> as tu essayé par le cable Ethernet pour voir le debit de Noos?



Oui, et là, j'ai un petit Méga poussif !
noos est une vaste escroquerie et le technicien (incompétent) ne veut plus me rendre les DVD d'install de mon PwB que j'ai eu la faiblesse et la connerie de lui prêterpour une semaine voilà deux mois.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (5 Mars 2006)

fester a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et là, j'ai un petit Méga poussif !
> noos est une vaste escroquerie et le technicien (incompétent) ne veut plus me rendre les DVD d'install de mon PwB que j'ai eu la faiblesse et la connerie de lui prêterpour une semaine voilà deux mois.



mince c'est pas cool , tu aurais du lui faire une copie de ton DVD d'install... et le debit est le même en ethernet, donc c'est pas airport le problme ? j'ai ma voisine qui est très décu avec le SAV de NOOS aussi.


----------



## lexel (6 Mars 2006)

Pour completer ce message et eviter un achat inutile. 

Je vient d'acheter un ToughDrive 80Go de chez FreeCom
celui de la pub ici montré sur  un PB 17,( http://www.freecom.com/ecSerie.asp?ID=8020&page=PROD_PORTABLE_STORAGE ) 
 he bien sur mon PB15 impossible de monter le disque meme en utilisant 
le cable secondaire pour recuperer l'alimentation du deuxiem port USB.

La seule solution qui fonctionne c'est l'utilisation d'hub avec alimentation externe.


----------



## Tox (6 Mars 2006)

Je n'avais encore jamais entendu un tel cas... Normalement, les deux ports USB parviennent à alimenter un HD 2,5... Vraiment pas de chance !


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Mars 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais encore jamais entendu un tel cas... Normalement, les deux ports USB parviennent à alimenter un HD 2,5... Vraiment pas de chance !


revendez-le et achetez un Ioméga 2,5"-100 giga-7200t/m .. pas de problème avec le port usb de mon PB12

http://www.iomega-europe.com/eu/fr/products/hdd/portable_family_fr.aspx


----------



## cyberyoyo (6 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> revendez-le et achetez un Ioméga 100 giga-7200t/m .. pas de problème avec le port usb de mon PB12
> 
> http://www.iomega-europe.com/eu/fr/products/hdd/portable_family_fr.aspx


Le problème concerne principalement les PWB 15 '


----------



## Tox (6 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> revendez-le et achetez un Ioméga 100 giga-7200t/m .. pas de problème avec le port usb de mon PB12
> 
> http://www.iomega-europe.com/eu/fr/products/hdd/portable_family_fr.aspx


A mon sens, rien ne vaut un bon boîtier 2,5 externe firewire/USB2 (c'est-à-dire en alu, avec les câbles qui vont bien et la housse pratique) à assembler soi-même. Ainsi, on change le HD quand on veut en 1 minute chrono. 
D'ailleurs, je regrette vraiment l'achat de mon LaCie 3,5 Porsche que je ne sais toujours pas comment ouvrir !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Mars 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> A mon sens, rien ne vaut un bon boîtier 2,5 externe firewire/USB2 (c'est-à-dire en alu, avec les câbles qui vont bien et la housse pratique) à assembler soi-même. Ainsi, on change le HD quand on veut en 1 minute chrono.
> D'ailleurs, je regrette vraiment l'achat de mon LaCie 3,5 Porsche que je ne sais toujours pas comment ouvrir !!!


L'ioméga correspond parfaitement à ta description : 
- aluminium
- utltra plat 12mm x 74mm x 126mm .. 165gr et tient très facilement dans une poche
- un seul cable usb
- démontage par enlèvement de 2 simples vis
- interupteur intégré ... interessant pour ne pas le faire tourner inutilement
- hyper silencieux


----------



## Tox (6 Mars 2006)

Le nombre de câble USB dépendra surtout des ports de la machine qui va accueillir le disque. Et c'est pour ça que je préfère le firewire (si j'ai le choix).


----------



## AroundTheWorld (6 Mars 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Le nombre de câble USB dépendra surtout des ports de la machine qui va accueillir le disque. Et c'est pour ça que je préfère le firewire (si j'ai le choix).[/QUOTE
> 
> +1


----------



## AroundTheWorld (6 Mars 2006)

en plus tu peux booter dessus en FireWire


----------



## Tox (6 Mars 2006)

Les MacIntel le permettent aussi en USB2. En passant, c'est vrai qu'un interrupteur peut être une bonne chose sur un boîtier externe... Vais regarder ces boîtiers Iomega de plus près, moi !


----------



## AroundTheWorld (7 Mars 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Les MacIntel le permettent aussi en USB2. En passant, c'est vrai qu'un interrupteur peut être une bonne chose sur un boîtier externe... Vais regarder ces boîtiers Iomega de plus près, moi ![/QUOTE
> 
> j'ai testé les 2 et franchement même si sur le papier USB2 est plus rapide ce n'est pas vraiment le cas dans le realité, je conseille encore le FireWire si vous en avez les moyens.


----------



## nosousyman (7 Mars 2006)

pour info j'ai un PB12' 1,5Ghz et un LaCie Porsche 80 Go 2,5' et aucun problème, en esperant que tu trouves une solution.


----------



## Tox (7 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> Tox a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lexel (7 Mars 2006)

Pour la petite histoire
J'ai contacté le support de Freecom, 
et meme si j'ai un peu de mal à le croire 
le SAV m'a dis que mon problème vient des versions de OSX 
superieur a 10.3 et que la seule solution etait de revenir en 10.3...


----------



## Tox (7 Mars 2006)

lexel a dit:
			
		

> Pour la petite histoire
> J'ai contacté le support de Freecom,
> et meme si j'ai un peu de mal à le croire
> le SAV m'a dis que mon problème vient des versions de OSX
> superieur a 10.3 et que la seule solution etait de revenir en 10.3...


C'est bon à savoir, je vais donc installer 10.3 sur mon PC AMD dont les ports en façade n'alimentent pas mon hd externe. 
Trève de plaisanterie, je doute du SAV de Freecom...


----------



## nosousyman (8 Mars 2006)

tout à fait d'accord, en ce qui concerne le firewire, et je precise que suite à un tetit test, sur un HD ayant la triple interface: le FW400 est sensiblement plus rapide que l'USB mais guère plus que le FW800 aussi bien pour des long transferts lourds que pour les transferts de petits fichiers en grands nombre (pour info sur une moyenne de mes tests, USB:30 Mo/s, FW400:38 Mo/s, et FW800:40 Mo/s. on est donc tres loin des vitesses theoriques maxi mais c'est dejà très honnete actuellement).
   ceci est du au fait qu'il faille covertir la norme ATA(=PATA=IDE) ou SATA en norme USB ou FW, et c'est effectivement aux composants se trouvant dans le boitier externe qu'incombe cette tache. 
   on l'aura donc compris, au dela de la vitesse du HD lui meme c'est la qualite du boitier qui compte, mais attention!!! dans ce domaine il faut savoir qu'acheter de la marque (pour un boitier vide), n'est pas forcement mieux que le generique: j'adore tester des trucs et avec tous les hd de mes amis que j'ai pu tester j'ai eu des resultats surprenants, par ex: le HD d'un iomega mis dans un boitier externe macway me donnait de meilleures perfs. 
   voilà ce dont je voulais vous faire part. (pour finir les pubs (desolé) je trouve que les lacie et maxtor    sont toujours bien, pas de deconvenue avec eux)


----------



## Tox (8 Mars 2006)

Effectivement, LaCie très bien; MAIS toujours impossible de trouver comment ouvrir un boîtier 3.5 F.A. Porsche. Cela limite passablement son usage à long terme.


----------

